# Influential sociotypes in your life



## Slimblue (Jan 22, 2013)

What are sociotypes of family members you grew up with? Include the types of individuals that you believe influenced you in some way in the past. Such as extended family members, childhood friends, teachers, role models, etc. Feel free to include close friends, coworkers, or anyone else you believe is presently notable.

If you aren't sure about a type, DO NOT arbitrarily pick one based on your perceived relationship with them. Ex. Supervisor, Duality, Conflict

Instead choose their most likely quadra and their most likely club of the socion. Ex. Alpha NT, Beta ST


----------



## RoSoDude (Apr 3, 2012)

Mother - LSE
Father - LII
Twin brother - ILE
@_Stan the Woz_ - ILI
This one good friend of mine - LII
Another good friend - LSI
Girlfriend - IEE


----------



## surra (Oct 1, 2012)

As a group Gamma and SEI. Everybody except my LSI dad are ethicals as well and that's why I feel I will never be understood as I am since they don't work things out like I do all. They are not familiar with socionics either and the conflicts around F/T would still happen because we fundamentally reject. 

They reject me and since they agree on surface about everything I'm the odd one out. Guess that's how it goes if you are the only logical.


----------



## GreenCoyote (Nov 2, 2009)

dad LII
mom ESE
sister unknown maybe SEI
close friend ESI
crush LSI
me IEI or EIE


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Sister -- LSE. She actually jokes about being a robot. She's fiery, creative, and confident. She's an artist. And I'm pretty sure the only reason I've been able to apply myself to my schoolwork is because she has been there helping me learn how to do so. 

Mother -- ESE. As opposed to being a very "typical female" persona, my mom has this tomboy streak (even while remaining very in touch with her feminine side). I say this because people see "ESE" and associate it with typical female traits. She's fairly athletic. She loves gardening. She dances a bit. She's creative. She loves trying new things and encourages me to do the same and to go after my interests. And she has this incredible gift of keeping the bonds between people. Her side of the family was splintered. She pieced it back together again and now everybody has an actually good relationship, even if there are some rough sides to it. 

She hates hurting people. One time just two days ago she said something that hurt me while at some store. She wouldn't leave the parking lot until she had apologized and sincerely asked for my forgiveness and asked if there was anything she could do or say to make it up to me. And it wasn't even a totally huge deal and she hadn't meant what she had said (and certainly hadn't meant to hurt me) in the first place. And another thing: she never just says "sorry". She honestly goes back and rights things. 

Please note I actually talked to my sister and mother about what types they think they are before jumping to a random conclusion. 

I'm not 100% sure about my dad's type, but know that he's awesome too. ^^ 

One of my extremely good friends is LII, and so is my brother. I don't think I've ever gotten along with a person so well when it comes to ways of thinking. My good friend and I tend to talk about philosophy quite a bit, sometimes with a side of physics/mathematics (although I have a harder time understandings the mathematics side of things than he does). We both play the piano as well. 

Another one of my extremely good friends is also ESE. We consider each other to be sisters and joke about being engaged. I've never met somebody quite as sincere and genuine as her. She is incredibly honest. 

There's so many other people I could mention. Those are the people who first come to mind.


----------



## Slimblue (Jan 22, 2013)

Father ILI-Ni
Stepmom ESI-Se
Mother ESE-Si
Brother SLE-Ti?
Supervisor at work ESE-Fe
Boss/Mother's brother LII-Ne

Father- Growing up I was often baffled yet pleasantly intrigued by his behavior. Generally what little conversation we had left me with a feeling of frustration due to his vague answers to countless questions of mine as well as the length of time it took for him to actually respond. I guess as time went on, asking questions out loud became less common in my attempt to internalize everything. The more I mature, the more I realize how similar we really are. Although I surely hope I have better success with relationships.

Stepmom- I hate to say it but a case of Fi gone wrong. Extremely manipulative. The death of her parents, the challenges of raising an autistic son, having her daughter pass away from cancer at a young age, not to mention my brother and I going through adolescence contributed to irrevocable emotional damage and a very dysfunctional family. She has effectively cut ties with my brother and I, while leaving my father and step-brother out to dry. For the record, I don't hate her, I probably will never be able to understand.

Mother- Very annoying but has good intentions. Constant prodding me to go shopping, watch TV, call my father. Even though I hate shopping and TV, and have no reason to call my father. When I visit her, she always has some sort of toiletries, socks, food, money for me despite me clearly stating I don't want anything beforehand. When she gives me money, before I leave she will ask for a some of it back so she can get a coffee later. Terrible with money yet tries to give me financial advice. Absolutely hilarious.

Supervisor- Generally a pain in the ass, but bearable on rare occasions. I have no idea why my uncle actually trust this guy and values his opinion. I don't look forward to work specifically because I have to listen to him all day long. I enjoy working. Working is easy, listening to him is torture.

Boss- Mutual respect (well at least I think so). Good relationship but definitely has its barriers of communication. I generally disagree with everything I have to do at work, but do it anyways so I don't have to deal with explaining myself to him and my supervisor. If we weren't related, I think it would be a very superficial relationship.


----------

